# Forum Home Renovation Paving  How much wastage for pavers?

## jkirky

Gday everyone... 
I'm about to order some pavers for our new paved area... My question is, how much wastage should i allow for when ordering the pavers? 
The area is exactly 122 meters squared and the paver im interested in is 600x400x40. The pattern will be simple brick pattern and the area is quite rectangular ( not a complex shape)... 
Thanks in advance!

----------


## Bloss

Simple running bond pattern use around 5% so in your case 122m2 that'd be around 355 600mmx600mm pavers unless it's too early on a Sunday for me . . . 
Confirm with the paver supplier for the specific paver - some are more prone to cracking etc when cutting although diamond saws reduce that dramatically compared with using a bolster (which only old buggers like me use now . . .)

----------

